# November 2006 Tank of the Month: Dimitri Rogers' Silence



## Guest

*Silence (ca pousse) by Dimitri Rogers*​









*Introduction*

On the web, my nickname is Kookaburra. It's the name of an Australian bird, and also the name of a French comic book. My real name is Dimitri Roger. I live in a small town near Orleans (France). I am 28 years old and I'm a "young manager" in the agro-alimentary industry.

I have been creating planted aquariums for the last 2 years. I bought a 250 liter tank when I purchased my house in 2004. Because I like plants and gardens, it is logical for me to form aquatic gardens in my tanks.

With the intention of learning more about my passion, I tried to find some information on the web. At the same time, I discovered the French forum www.forumaqua.com, and its specific section for the planted tanks. With the forum users' help, I studied all the things to grow the plants well and to create the most beautiful aquascapes. So I want to thank all the people who have helped me in "Forumaqua".









My first aquascaping attempt (October 2005)

*Aquascaping*

My inspiration sources are the "Dutch style", and what we call "_les jardins à la francaise_". "French style" gardens are a specific type of terrestrial gardens, with a very strict organization of plantings. I truly like this kind of gardens, with various geometric forms and great contrast of colors.









An example for a French style garden (Chateau de Versailles)

Regarding the aquascape, I wanted to make a presentation in using the "V"shape in the background. In order to create contrast, I composed another "V" (but inversed) with Glossostigma in the foreground. The aim was that the 2 sides of the planting seemed to be symmetric.

I have to explain this particular choice of "symmetry" in my aquascape: I did it to surprise the viewers, who get used to viewing the "golden ratio" representation. And this geometric scape corresponds well to my intention of making an aquatic "French style" garden.

Moreover, I would like to say that I don't use driftwood or rocks in this aquascape not by "choice", but rather by "limitation" &#8230; In fact, it's very difficult to find some good-looking driftwood or rocks in "aquarium market" in France!









A top view of the tank which makes it possible to see the great density of the plants

*The Tank*

Dimensions : Width 115 x Depth 35 x Height 65 (net volume = 220 Liters)

Lighting : 160 W => 4x40W T8 neon tubes (2 "Sera-Daylight" + 1 "Sera-plant" + 1 "Sera-Bluesky"). 12 hours a day.

Filtration: external filter EHEIM 2026.

CO2: pressurized CO2, "JBL Proflora vario500".

Fertilizer: PMDD (Macro-nutrients) + Flourish + Iron.

Substrate: underlay with home-made nutritious soil (40 % heather ground + 40 % puzzolana + 20 % green clay) and ground layer with "_sand of Loire_".









Tank of the Month (November 2006)

*Fish:*

3 Cleithracara Maroniis - 3 Laecatara dorsigera - 30 Paracheirodon axelrodi - 10 Carnegiella strigata - 10 Corydoras Aeneus.









One of my favorite fish : Cleithracara Maroniis

*Plants :*

Heteranthera zosterifolia - Micranthemum umbrosum - Ludwigia Repens Xarcuata - Hygrophila polysperma "Rosanervig" - Bacopa caroliniana - Rotala hippuris - Lobelia cardinalis - Eusteralis stellata - Nesaea crassicaulis - Glossostigma elatinoides -Echinodorus tenellus - Ludwigia arcuata - Ludwigia repens - Rotala sp. "Green" - Rotala rotundifolia - Ludwigia Palustris - Hygrophila polysperma - Echinodorus "magdalenensis".









Rotala sp. green, a very interesting plant for her way of pushing in cascade










Ludwigia repens "Rubin": My favorite red plant to create beautiful contrast

*Challenges*

Finding a good location for the plant groups was my first challenge. This should be very complicated in all style of planted tanks, but I think it is harder especially in this kind of densely planted tank. I have to consider the different shapes of leafs, the arrangement of the colors and the potential growth patterns of the plants.

Another challenge for me was to catch the most suitable time to take the best photo of the tank. Because of the large diversity of growth patterns of different plant groups it was hard to have all my plants in good shape at the same time for the best photo.

I stopped this tank 2 months ago due to a "broken" joint in the silicone. 
Because I would like to create something totally different, I am going to make another tank with more suitable dimensions for planted tanks: 110x55x55. And I will use pendant metal halide (2 X 150 W HQI) lamps.

I intend to try another style of aquascaping, more of an "Asiatic" inspiration and totally different to what I do habitually. For my future work, my favourite source of inspiration is the planted tanks of the "Creative Aquascape Union" (Creative Aquascape Union).










*See you at the beginning of 2007, for my next aquascaping!!!*

_Dimitri Rogers_


----------



## BryceM

Je vous le disais avant, c'est magnifique! J'attends le prochain.

I still like the dutch style. The traditionally stiff "rules" seem to be relaxing somewhat, probalby due to influence from natural or freestyle designs. Your tanks flows very nicely.

I especially like the foreground of H. micranthemoides.


----------



## user367

Dear Dimitri!
I so glad to see thats beautiful tank-health nice plants, good compothition .
Your aquascaping give me new idea for this wonderful amateur


----------



## Cliff Hui

wowow~ I am so late to see it my friend!!
you are so handsome.... hahahaha............

nice tank and very nice trimming...
keep working!! my french friend. ^^

Cliff


----------



## Kookaburra

Just for post a more "clear" shoot ^^


----------

